# Brancsikia aeroplana & Parahymenopus davidsoni



## Kozavkoza (Jun 22, 2011)

Here you have photos of my Brancsikia aeroplana form our Madagascar Brancsikia expedition 2010 and Parymenopus davisoni






















and Heterochaeta face


----------



## massaman (Jun 22, 2011)

Think this is the correct spelling for the second species if I remember correctly!

parymenopus davisoni


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!  I really like the Heterochaeta face.


----------



## Kozavkoza (Jun 22, 2011)

Parymenopus davisoni, sorry for mistake.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, those are impressive! That threat pose is very scary!


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks to you, I want to go on an expedition now too. =P


----------



## massaman (Jun 22, 2011)

I would love to have some of the parymenopus ooths if any are available!


----------



## psyconiko (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah!!!!!Bravo!!!!


----------



## xbonny (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh my godness.

Brancsikia aeroplana seems a yellow orchid.

Hope that you will breed them and sell some babies


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 22, 2011)

Just lovely!


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 22, 2011)

xbonny88 said:


> Oh my godness.
> 
> Brancsikia aeroplana seems a yellow orchid.
> 
> Hope that you will breed them and sell some babies


Brancsikia aeroplana is the brown one that looks like dessicata, lobata or truncata or any of the deadleaf mantids.


----------



## Schloaty (Jun 22, 2011)

Dang, Adam - those are great!

I LOVE the second one, with that giant shield, and the underside colors. How big is it? Trying to get a life-size picture in my mind.

Beautiful work!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 22, 2011)

the Parymenopus davisoni looks like Coronatus!!!!!! about Aeroplanas.... do you have the pair?

saludos


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 22, 2011)

It would be interesting to see what the _Parymenopus davisoni_ look like as nymphs.


----------



## MantidLord (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome photos. Great find!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jun 23, 2011)

Great pics and AWESOME looking mantids! Congrats.


----------



## Ricardo (Jun 23, 2011)

That last shot is so epic!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 23, 2011)

Holy fudge...


----------



## bobericc (Jun 24, 2011)

Brancsikia aeroplana is very beautiful..

must have been amazing to visit madagascar

especially for collecting


----------

